# Ibernazione e schermo nero

## southern_comfort

Avevo seguito questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml per impostare il kernel in modo da avere l'ibernazione funzionante (ho selezionato    [*] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk') e subito sotto ho impostato la mia partizione di swap per il resume), ma quando lascio il portatile acceso e con la spina staccata fino a scaricarsi (in gnome-power-manager ho impostato che quando la batteria è scarica deve ibernarsi) o do direttamente dal menù di Arresta l'ibernazione il pc non si spegne ibernando la sessione corrente, bensì resta acceso con lo schermo completamente nero finchè non mi decido a spegnere/riavviare in modo brutale.

Avete consigli per far funzionare l'ibernazione?

----------

## southern_comfort

Davvero nessuno che abbia problemi con l'ibernazione???

----------

## Onip

io ho avuto problemi simili con il vecchio portatile. Risolti guardando i log dell'ibernazione e abilitando\disabilitando alcuni quircks. Dipendono dal modello specifico, quindi prova a googlare e vedi se risolvi, ma sappi che _spessissimo_ il problema è dovuto alla scheda grafica, o meglio ai driver proprietari che la gestiscono.

----------

## southern_comfort

Scusa la mia ignoranza, cosa intendi per quircks?

Per quanto riguarda la mia scheda video è una ati ed uso solamente driver open source.

----------

## Onip

A me hanno dato problemi pure i driver opensource con ati.

I quircks, da quello che ho capito, non sono altro che dei "trucchetti" specifici per la configurazione hardware della tua macchina che il sistema di ibernazione mette in atto per poter concludere con successo il suo compito.

----------

## southern_comfort

Non riesco a reperire info però a riguardo, ho solo notato questa voce nel kernel 

General setup  --->

	[*] Enable PCI quirk workarounds

ancora però non ho provato ad ibernare.

----------

## southern_comfort

Nulla da  fare... non va propio... appena do iberna dal menù di gnome mi diventa al solito lo schermo nero e il sistema non risponde più e devo resettare o spegnere brutalmente... dite che è il caso di segnalare su gentoo bugzilla?

----------

## southern_comfort

Ho provato con --quirk-radeon-off e solita storia, qui il log se può aiutare:

```

Initial commandline parameters: --quirk-radeon-off

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

ven 24 dic 2010, 17.01.53, CET: Running hooks for hibernate.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging hibernate hibernate:

Linux wolf 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #3 Thu Dec 23 21:53:29 CET 2010 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        903800     303980     599820          0      60620     145172

-/+ buffers/cache:      98188     805612

Swap:       995992          0     995992

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave hibernate hibernate:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/91wicd hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/91wicd hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler hibernate hibernate:

Kernel modesetting video driver detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video hibernate hibernate: success.

ven 24 dic 2010, 17.01.54, CET: performing hibernate

```

----------

